
As China rapidly adopts clean energy, use of traditional stoves persists - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-019-0432-x
======
bernierocks
I keep hearing about China adopting 'clean energy' yet they are building more
C02 emitting coal plants faster than ever.

